# Grilling?



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

My pop-up had an RVQ that just attached to the side and the propane line pulled right out of the side of the camper. Ididn't notice anywhere to put an RVQ on the side or any propane line? I have a 21RS, is there a propane line to grill from? thanks in adavance?


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

The all the outbacks I looked at before buying, had a stove on the outside and a quick connect propane underneath the camper below the stove. I am not real familiar with all the models though.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

All the Outbacks have the outside cook center with a low-pressure propane outlet nearby (just underneath). Some of the guys here use that to connect their grills.

Randy


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I also have a 21 RS and would like to have the stove and grill connected at the same time. Is there an adapter or "tee" of some kind that will allow use of these two appliances at the same time?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

samvalaw said:


> I also have a 21 RS and would like to have the stove and grill connected at the same time.Â Is there an adapter or "tee" of some kind that will allow use of these two appliances at the same time?
> [snapback]28524[/snapback]​


If i am not mistaken the outside stove runs on a low pressure system -- trying to cook and grill at the same time may be toooo much for it == a low flame could result ... and the outside system is all ready competing with the stove inside for the same pressure....so at the least you will also have to take the regulator off of your outside portable stove to increase the pressure somewhat... JMO..

I hook my grill directly to the propane tank in the fron and sit the grill on the little stainless table that came with the 23.. also that gets the smell away from the door and thus having the trialer smell like beef all night (of course i see nothing wrong with that but the wife and kids prefer not to)...

but to answer your question -- yes .. they make low pressure Ts (Y adaptors) .. we use them at work -- i think they order them from Lowes for 18.00....


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I added a t-fitting at the tanks so that I could connect my Coleman grill directly to the tanks. It you want to use the line that comes out by the outdoor range you need to remove the regulator from your grill. I like to keep my grill up near the front, it is not under the canopy and away from the doors. I store the hose extension for the grill on a bungee loop under th propane cover. As soon as I an find the access cover I want I will cut a hole in the cover, add a door and should be quick to set up.

Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I run my BBq from 2 places. I have high pressure T fitting that I take directly from the tanks up front. The High pressure then goes directly into my BBQ regultor fitting and bingo you've heat.

The other way is of the low pressure beside the outdoor cooker. I have a T which allows me to run the same high pressure line to the BBQ and use the cooker at the same time. When using the low pressure side I add another fitter which now bypasses the BBQ regulator and goes directly in my BBQ valves. If your BBQ has the heat adjust valve on the regulator this will no work because will only get high heat. Since my burner adjustment is separate from the regulator it works well.

Based on the campsite layout I now can run my BBQ from the front or rear.

The trick here is to bring your BBQ fitting and the cookstove fitting to your local LP supplier. They can easily hook you up with the right fittings and hoses. By doing this it will save multiple trips to the hardware store to get the correct fittings

Thor


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Thor, I see you have the Husky wd/sway setup. I also have that product and have not figured out the anti sway part yet. I haven't towed the camper yet. Is there a website and / or some literature available?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve

I sent you a PM on the subject. Any more info required just email me.

Thor


----------

